# how cute is this



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

how cute is he????


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOOh maga cute!!!!!............:thumbsup:


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Now that is cute, pictures don't lie, love it! big cuddles to that cutie!:thumbsup::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh so cute....what a darling.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Very sweet and snuggly.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

awww too cute! look at his grumpy face :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh i want.........pleaseeeeeeeeee...what a darling.*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

aint he just a little cutie


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh my goodness i want him!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

how sweet! and Floooofyyyy!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

noushka05 said:


> oh my goodness i want him!


he is for sale where I am getting my pup from


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

tashi said:


> he is for sale where I am getting my pup from


*Naughty Naughty lmao lalalalalalalalalala not listening lol :biggrin5: :biggrin5: :crazy: :biggrin5:

He is gorgeous tash, Oh mr camelot cant you see that little puppie is begging for me lol. Grrrrrrr id best win it quick sharp lol*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Isnt he just stunning got to try to leave him there


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Isnt he just stunning got to try to leave him there


you can buy him for me if you want too pmsl

isnt he gorgeous  so cute


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my god, doesnt he melt your heart, awwwwwwwww i want him,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.......


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

tashi said:


> Isnt he just stunning got to try to leave him there


*NO*


Vixie said:


> you can buy him for me if you want too pmsl
> 
> isnt he gorgeous  so cute


*NO*



colliemerles said:


> oh my god, doesnt he melt your heart, awwwwwwwww i want him,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.......[/QUOTE
> 
> *AND NO :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> *NO*
> 
> *NO*
> 
> ...


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

He is very very very cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Well this little man is coming home with me on Tuesday and going to have a lovely home with a young lass that lives not far from me, she has wanted a dog since we moved in here 10 yrs ago so is really excited that she is now having one :thumbsup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> he is for sale where I am getting my pup from


 dont tempt me i can see me heading for a Divorce!


----------

